# ??



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Where is a good place to order Grips from. I haven't built any rods in a while and dont feel like riding to Bishops. I will be building two 6'6" spinners for bass fishing.Any one know a good web site?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

mudhole.com and acidrod.com are the two I know of.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Guides*

I have Hialoy guides will they handle braid? I'll be tossing lures for Bass?


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

chriscustom said:


> I have Hialoy guides will they handle braid? I'll be tossing lures for Bass?


Absolutely! most all of todays ceramics handle braid just fine


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*cool*

Thanks. I thought they would just wanted to check.


----------

